
Embracing Apple's Boring Future - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/apples-earnings-stumble-could-improve-iphone/579445/
======
dpkonofa
This happens every time there's a dip in the stock or some earnings report
that doesn't fly through to the stratosphere for these people. Apple will be
fine. The entire company didn't hinge on the decisions of one person when
Steve was around and it won't continue to hinge on a single person in the
future. It's a collection of individuals that have worked together for years
to create some pretty awesome stuff and it'll continue to be those individuals
mixed in with some new individuals. If there's one thing that Apple does right
it's that they have a culture that's so unique to them that they'll have no
trouble finding employees to continue to steer them the right way. If
anything, this is misattributing these lower valuations to Apple rather than
to the general market. No one's breaking records anymore with smartphones.
This is completely normal. Nothing to see here.

------
Nokinside
Warren Buffet likes to invest in boring companies.

Berkshire Hathaway owns 5% of Apple and it makes sense if Apple is becoming
boring profit generator.

------
valuationz
Valuing Apple or Amazon or Google or Facebook or Netflix or Microsoft or any
other large consumer-oriented tech company at a trillion dollars is kind of
idiotic.

But this article is about Apple, so let's take stock of why Apple, for the
moment, isn't actually worthy of the magical 1 trillion dollar value.

ONE: They are now years, past Steve Jobs, and there's no one slated to operate
the helm, with the type of aggression that characterized his personality.

TWO: Weak design decisions, that lack depth of strategy. Minimalism is cute,
and Apple is capable of crafting devices with a degree of charm, but they are
truly failing to grasp that a device must command degrees of multi-faceted
utility, and without that, a device just isn't very charming. Fewer ports, and
reduced diversity of ports has been much more punishing than any of Apple's
key decision makers would have guessed.

THREE: Marked hostility toward repairs. Apple products can't be classed as
anything other than disposable appliances with a two year shelf life, with
near zero resale value, and a total lack of customizability. You can't fix
them, change them, or do much else, except return them to the store you bought
them at, if you kept the receipt. It may be tempting to laugh this off, and
turn a blind eye to such facts, but anyone who might dare ignore this fact is
absolutely tone-deaf to the concerns of anyone and everyone making less than
$200K a year. If you'd rather not associate your brand with individuals below
that pay grade, that's fine, but don't expect to be valued at _ONE TRILLION
DOLLARS_ , if that's your attitude.

